

NextMedia ONLY took 2.5 hours to kick Conan’s ass ！ - stingtao
http://www.inside.com.tw/2011/08/08/animated_news
Conan O’Brien was right about one thing; the “Taiwanese Animation” team was quick on response. But how quick exactly? 48 hours was way off. The correct answer is 2.5 hours.
======
stingtao
Conan O’Brien was right about one thing; the “Taiwanese Animation” team was
quick on response. But how quick exactly? 48 hours was way off. It's 2.5
hours.

~~~
stingtao
The news animation idea is really cool. It's easier to "read" the news. Quick
production is a challenge though... 2.5 hours is amazing work.

------
pirrer
*lol

